# Woofstock



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Harrisburg, Pa

September 19th.

website: http://www.cpaawoofstock.com/



There will be a low cost vaccine clinic and microchips for 25 dollars.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Bumping as this is on Sunday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping this up!

How Cute-Woofstock!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great Event-looks like so much fun.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, MyGoldenCharlie and myself will be there if anyone nearby to Harrisburg decides to come at the last minute. Mostly Faye will be at the Goldheart Rescue booth.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

How was it? I have a Goldheart dog.


----------

